# I just watched the first episode of Firefly



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

I liked it pretty much, but I can see how they had to cancel it. It's filed so lushly, like a movie almost. How expensive was that? (Rhetorical Question btw). I hope the rest of it stays that interesting.

I won't be sorry I watched it because it got canceled early though, will I?


----------



## hyimted (Apr 13, 2003)

i never watched it until it re-ran on hd-net (btw, you are watching it in hd aren't you?  ). i think it's one of the best shows out there. and, if you're really diggin' the show, go rent serenity.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

I don't know if it's HD, it's on hulu via my computer so probably not. It looks great though, almost awesome for tv.


----------



## Dweller (Aug 29, 2001)

Enjoy the show! I am envious you get to experience it for the first time. I have been itching to watch the series again. The only comment I have on the filming was a tidbit I thought was interesting, they did not use external lighting on the sets only the lighting that was part of the "ship" which I think helps go a long way toward giving it the look that it has.

Personally I would hold off on Serenity if you have not seen it yet. Finish the series, then for sure, watch the movie.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

And make sure you're watching in the correct order. I'm not sure which episode Hulu lists as being first, but the one intended to be shown first was actually the last one aired by FOX in its original run.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

I was wondering about that because the order is mixed up. The one I watched last night was the pilot, then I think that last one comes next.

I just started watching it, but it was annoying because on "previously" they showed a bunch of stuff that I hadn't seen yet. So I turned it off. Have to ignore it when I try again.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

It's right up there. One of my favorites ever.

Reavers.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

4inziksych said:


> I was wondering about that because the order is mixed up. The one I watched last night was the pilot, then I think that last one comes next.
> 
> I just started watching it, but it was annoying because on "previously" they showed a bunch of stuff that I hadn't seen yet. So I turned it off. Have to ignore it when I try again.


Here is the correct watch order:

1 "Serenity" December 20, 2002
2 "The Train Job" September 20, 2002
3 "Bushwhacked" September 27, 2002
4 "Shindig" November 1, 2002
5 "Safe" November 8, 2002
6 "Our Mrs. Reynolds" October 4, 2002
7 "Jaynestown" October 18, 2002
8 "Out of Gas" October 25, 2002
9 "Ariel" November 15, 2002
10 "War Stories" December 6, 2002
11 "Trash" June 28, 2003
12 "The Message" July 15, 2003 
13 "Heart of Gold" August 19, 2003 
14 "Objects in Space" December 13, 2002


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Yup, the episode titled "Serenity" (note: not the movie that came out in theaters) was the pilot and intended to be viewed first, but FOX shelved it because... well, because they were stupid. They had other reasons, but they don't matter. The next episode, "The Train Job" was the hastily written and filmed replacement first episode, but should be viewed second.

And to answer your question: you won't be sorry you watched it. You WILL be sorry it got canceled though.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> It's right up there. One of my favorites ever.
> 
> Reavers.


haha I thought that was really cool. I was actually scared of those Reavers and I never even saw one. Good writing. Also though even their ship looked like scary creatures lived in it.

I really think I'm going to enjoy this show.

Thanks for the episode list!

Edit - make that listS now.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

zordude said:


> Here is the correct watch order:
> 
> 1 "Serenity" December 20, 2002
> 2 "The Train Job" September 20, 2002
> ...


Gah. Just looking at the FUBARed air dates just makes me mad all over again at how badly FOX screwed the pooch on this one.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

If you're just watching the series for the first time, I HIGHLY recommend reading Alan Sepinwall's recaps after each episode. He has such great insight and provides some really good background information. I find reading his recaps help me enjoy shows much more.

http://www.hitfix.com/tv/firefly/headlines/recaps


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm envious  Now I want to watch it again but I just started re-watching Lost with my oldest.


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

I remember people on this forum talking about Firefly when it was first airing, and I was just lurking, and thinking, what's the big deal? Another Babylon 5, so what?

So I watch the first episode, and like the OP, thought, "well that was ok". Then I watched the next two episodes....and was hooked. Of course, this was well after the cancellation, and I felt *really* guilty that I didn't lend my voice to those who wanted to save the show. I know, that's a little narcissistic, like one poster on a forum would have made a difference, but still, I knew why people were trashing Fox so much for canceling this.

There are a few shows out there that are like "magic in a bottle", where they just got the cast, writing, etc., right. And this was one of them.

As a side note, I went back to look at the date for the Serenity movie, and tried to figure out why it didn't do better financially. One reason that stuck with me was that it was released around 30 days after Katrina. No one was talking about movies at all. I also think the name probably through off the general public- it doesn't sound like Star Wars or something.

Still wish there were more in the making! I got a recent Firefly book just because it had some short stories in it that were new.


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

As a sidenote, here's the movies that Serenity went against that weekend. Six of the top ten were under 10 million, so it really didn't perform badly when compared to other movies at the same time. Of course, compare it to The Dark Knight or something, and a studio is never going to pay for another one. I think it's budget was 53 million, and it didn't break even. (Though I bet DVD sales made up the difference).

http://boxofficemojo.com/weekend/chart/?yr=2005&wknd=40&p=.htm


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Production budget was $39 Million. Don't know about other spending or tricky Hollywood accounting...


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

zordude said:


> Here is the correct watch order:
> 
> 6 "Our Mrs. Reynolds" October 4, 2002
> 7 "Jaynestown" October 18, 2002
> ...


Maybe the finest 6-consecutive episode run in TV history. It's amazing that it only took Joss & Co. until the 6th episode of the first season to create a masterpiece. How many shows hit their peak that fast?

Burn in hell, Fox.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

net114 said:


> I remember people on this forum talking about Firefly when it was first airing, and I was just lurking, and thinking, what's the big deal? Another Babylon 5, so what?
> 
> So I watch the first episode, and like the OP, thought, "well that was ok". Then I watched the next two episodes....and was hooked....


That was exactly me, too. What a great series and wonderful movie.


----------



## desaun (Mar 17, 2004)

net114 said:


> As a sidenote, here's the movies that Serenity went against that weekend. Six of the top ten were under 10 million, so it really didn't perform badly when compared to other movies at the same time. Of course, compare it to The Dark Knight or something, and a studio is never going to pay for another one. I think it's budget was 53 million, and it didn't break even. (Though I bet DVD sales made up the difference).
> 
> http://boxofficemojo.com/weekend/chart/?yr=2005&wknd=40&p=.htm


Wow, beat out by Wallace and Gromit! Talk about a sucky weekend. At least it ended up in the top 10.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

desaun said:


> Wow, beat out by Wallace and Gromit! Talk about a sucky weekend. At least it ended up in the top 10.


There are definitely some crappy movies on that list, but W&G isn't one of them.

I forgot it really was so low the first week. I had seen it at a preview during the summer, then went again on opening night. Good times.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

I still laugh everytime I think about Jaynestown and a man named Jayne. One of my favorite TV episodes of all time.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

"I'll be in my bunk...."


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> If you're just watching the series for the first time, I HIGHLY recommend reading Alan Sepinwall's recaps after each episode. He has such great insight and provides some really good background information. I find reading his recaps help me enjoy shows much more.
> 
> http://www.hitfix.com/tv/firefly/headlines/recaps


Bookmarking for the next time I watch the series (will be time #3).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

net114 said:


> As a sidenote, here's the movies that Serenity went against that weekend. Six of the top ten were under 10 million, so it really didn't perform badly when compared to other movies at the same time. Of course, compare it to The Dark Knight or something, and a studio is never going to pay for another one. I think it's budget was 53 million, and it didn't break even. (Though I bet DVD sales made up the difference).
> 
> http://boxofficemojo.com/weekend/chart/?yr=2005&wknd=40&p=.htm


That wasn't opening weekend... opening weekend was the prior week. Serenity opened against Into the Blue (the surfing movie starring Jessica Alba), The Greatest Game Ever Played, and Capote. Serenity was the highest grossing new film that weekend, but still lost to Flightplan.

http://boxofficemojo.com/weekend/chart/?view=&yr=2005&wknd=39&p=.htm


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I have the Firefly boxed DVD set. This reminds that I should start watching at the beginning again, but I'll just join youse guys crying and screaming MOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRREEEEEEE!!!!

"You will tell him you agree to leave us alone..." 
"(Expletive) YOU!"

_SHOVE!_

Next guy: 
"You will..."
"Yeah, yeah! I will!"


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

This thread inspired me to re-watch "Serenity" (episode, not movie) from my Firefly Blu-Ray box set this morning.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> This thread inspired me to re-watch "Serenity" (episode, not movie) from my Firefly Blu-Ray box set this morning.


Oh. man. Blu-ray, huh? Is there more than HD on it to make me buy it?

_(Why me? I was doing fine up until now.)_


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm re-watching on NetFlix right now, and they are in the correct order. Great show, wild west meets sci-fi. Wonderful.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I watched the movie "Serenity" when it first came out on dvd, not knowing it was part of a tv series. I loved the movie and have been meaning to get around to watching Firefly one of these days. Now seems as good a time as any.


----------



## frankmint (Feb 1, 2004)

Ok, should I bother downloading it?

I gave Buffy a few chances, and I never really "got it." 

I didn't even know about Firefly until after the Serenity movie, which I never saw. 

I loved Dr. Horrible, but love anything NPH and musical-ly.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

frankmint said:


> Ok, should I bother downloading it?
> 
> I gave Buffy a few chances, and I never really "got it."
> 
> ...


Give it a shot! Hulu has cycled back through to the beginning of the series again; they have episodes 1-3 posted right now.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

LoadStar said:


> Give it a shot! Hulu has cycled back through to the beginning of the series again; they have episodes 1-3 posted right now.


If you have NetFlix, they are all readily available.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I didn't care much for Buffy either, but I loved Serenity, so if the series is anywhere near as good...


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

frankmint said:


> Ok, should I bother downloading it?
> 
> I gave Buffy a few chances, and I never really "got it."
> 
> ...





Hcour said:


> I didn't care much for Buffy either, but I loved Serenity, so if the series is anywhere near as good...


I didn't really like Buffy all that much either, but Firefly is excellent. I just finished watching the full series+movie for like the fifth time this past weekend.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Hcour said:


> I didn't care much for Buffy either, but I loved Serenity, so if the series is anywhere near as good...


The movie is good, but the series was great, IMO. If I could only watch one of them again, it would be the series. (And not just because of the quantity of content)


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> That wasn't opening weekend... opening weekend was the prior week. Serenity opened against Into the Blue (the surfing movie starring Jessica Alba), The Greatest Game Ever Played, and Capote. Serenity was the highest grossing new film that weekend, but still lost to Flightplan.
> 
> http://boxofficemojo.com/weekend/chart/?view=&yr=2005&wknd=39&p=.htm


Ah ok, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Dweller (Aug 29, 2001)

netringer said:


> "You will tell him you agree to leave us alone..."
> "(Expletive) YOU!"
> 
> _SHOVE!_
> ...


This was the moment that sold me on the series.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm watching this for the first time too. I like it well enough. It's no Doctor Who or The Wire, but it's entertaining.

Dayum but Jewel Staite is adorable.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

lambertman said:


> Dayum but Jewel Staite is adorable.


Yes, this. One of the main reasons I watched Stargate: Atlantis.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

steve614 said:


> Yes, this. One of the main reasons I watched Stargate: Atlantis.


That's a bit of difference.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

I watched the other 2 episodes on Hulu, am really liking it. Now I have to wait for a new episode every monday. Bummer.

I still think it's lush and cool, and I love the story and the characters, but I agree that he took "western" too literally. It throws me out of the story sometimes, it's so blatant.

I never cared for Buffy, am surprised I like this so much. My favorite character is Jane.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Dweller said:


> This was the moment that sold me on the series.


I thought this was an old tired joke, but it still made me laugh out loud. There's a lot of charm with these characters.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

4inziksych said:


> I never cared for Buffy, am surprised I like this so much. My favorite character is Jane.


Jayne. The man they call Jayne...


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> Jayne. The man they call Jayne...


And if you liked Jayne, check out Chuck, if you haven't already.

And just remember that he's not related to the _other_ Baldwins.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Can somebody tell me what a Riever is? (I may have spelled that wrong, like Jayne)!

They're not alien creatures, but humans who went astray, right? Kind of like a bunch of serial killers that banded together? Are there a whole bunch of them in different ships that are united under a ruler or does each band float around on their own?


----------



## Weezoh (May 9, 2002)

4inziksych said:


> Can somebody tell me what a Riever is? (I may have spelled that wrong, like Jayne)!
> 
> They're not alien creatures, but humans who went astray, right? Kind of like a bunch of serial killers that banded together? Are there a whole bunch of them in different ships that are united under a ruler or does each band float around on their own?


Don't worry, they'll get there. Just enjoy the ride


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

4inziksych said:


> Can somebody tell me what a Riever is? (I may have spelled that wrong, like Jayne)?


Reaver, and yes, they sort of explain it over time. Not completely, but somewhat. Hold tight.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

4inziksych said:


> Can somebody tell me what a Riever is? (I may have spelled that wrong, like Jayne)!
> 
> They're not alien creatures, but humans who went astray, right? Kind of like a bunch of serial killers that banded together? Are there a whole bunch of them in different ships that are united under a ruler or does each band float around on their own?





LoadStar said:


> Reaver, and yes, they sort of explain it over time. Not completely, but somewhat. Hold tight.


The final reveal about the origins of the Reavers is in the Serenity movie, which you should not watch until you've seen the whole series.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Ok, you guys convinced me. As I said, I do love how they build the fear up of those Reavers, so I guess I can wait. How do you know how to spell Reavers, btw? Do they ever actually spell it out?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

4inziksych said:


> Can somebody tell me what a Riever is? (I may have spelled that wrong, like Jayne)!
> 
> They're not alien creatures, but humans who went astray, right? Kind of like a bunch of serial killers that banded together? Are there a whole bunch of them in different ships that are united under a ruler or does each band float around on their own?


They're humans who will rape you to death, eat your flesh, and sew your skin into their clothing. And if you're very, very, lucky, they'll do it in that order.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

That was a great line. Rape you to death, yikes. What an image.


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Jayne. The man they call Jayne...


I can watch that episode a thousand times!!!


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

net114 said:


> I can watch that episode a thousand times!!!


"We gotta to go to the crappy town where I'm the hero!"

--Carlos V.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

4inziksych said:


> Ok, you guys convinced me. As I said, I do love how they build the fear up of those Reavers, so I guess I can wait. How do you know how to spell Reavers, btw? Do they ever actually spell it out?


No, but "reaver" is a word in English so we assume they are named that word, and that's how it's spelled.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

Ah one who takes by force or plunder...what is it you people here say... Zoooom!


----------



## aaronw (Apr 13, 2001)

4inziksych said:


> Ok, you guys convinced me. As I said, I do love how they build the fear up of those Reavers, so I guess I can wait. How do you know how to spell Reavers, btw? Do they ever actually spell it out?


They may not spell it out, but I watch *everything* with closed captioning on, so that's how I knew how it was spelled. As other have said, watching Serenity (movie) after you finish the TV series is the right way to go (a little sad, perhaps, though).


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

madscientist said:


> No, but "reaver" is a word in English so we assume they are named that word, and that's how it's spelled.


And (at least) some of the scripts are available, as is a novelization of the movie, and they all spell it the way we assumed


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

netringer said:


> Oh. man. Blu-ray, huh? Is there more than HD on it to make me buy it?
> 
> _(Why me? I was doing fine up until now.)_


I've been debating that as well. I knew the movie was out in BR, but the series as well?


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

wprager said:


> And if you liked Jayne, check out Chuck, if you haven't already.
> 
> And just remember that he's not related to the _other_ Baldwins.


I just got yelled at for that this weekend.


----------



## Linnemir (Apr 7, 2009)

Loved Buffy, and watched this first run as much as the messed up showing allowed. It was the first series that I actually went out and bought, which says something. I really wish it had gone further, as it introduced me to many performers I'd missed along the way. Love Nathan Fillion, and got Dr. Horrible just to see what he did with it - a tour de force (sp?) as Capt.Hammer (as opposed to Capt. Tight Pants!) ... Baldwin is a scream, and Morena is just utterly lovely!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Bai Shen said:


> I've been debating that as well. I knew the movie was out in BR, but the series as well?


Yeah. It's not exactly stunning image quality by any stretch of the imagination. It is better than the DVD though.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Yeah. It's not exactly stunning image quality by any stretch of the imagination. It is better than the DVD though.


So no extra features? Wonderin' if it's worthwhile since I already have the DVD.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Just watched the pilot (yes, in HD). If it maintains that level of quality this will definitely be one of fav series ever. Absolutely fantastic. The dialogue is just a hoot, everyone of the actors is perfect, lots of action and all kinds of stuff going on in just that first ep.

How many versions of CSI and L&O are there? How long has crap like Two and Half Men been on the air? And this gem gets canceled after one friggin' season? There is no justice in tv land. I'd put this up there with some of the best tv I've ever seen, in any genre, not just sci-fi.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Hcour said:


> Just watched the pilot (yes, in HD). If it maintains that level of quality this will definitely be one of fav series ever. Absolutely fantastic. The dialogue is just a hoot, everyone of the actors is perfect, lots of action and all kinds of stuff going on in just that first ep.


It doesn't maintain that level of quality.

It gets better.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

danterner said:


> It doesn't maintain that level of quality.
> 
> It gets better.


Yeah, it doesn't really get good until the 5th episode or so.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

danterner said:


> It doesn't maintain that level of quality.
> 
> It gets better.





DreadPirateRob said:


> Yeah, it doesn't really get good until the 5th episode or so.


ARGGGHHHH! Can we STOP the torture in this thread?

Let's hope a day comes when a SyFy, USA, TNT or AMC (HBO?) network can't find any decent series scripts to buy so they hand a ton of money to Fox, Joss et. al, to bring back Firefly.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

I didn't like Shindig as much. It seemed like maybe they were laying groundwork though, so maybe it's just that episode. The whole thing reminded me too much of one of those shows where the whole story becomes will they or won't they sleep together. Also, I was annoyed by the captain's life being in danger since we knew he wasn't going to die. It was just a matter of waiting for the inevitable. His bitterness toward her prostitution also got old.

Well that sounds like a lot of complaints, but other than that I liked it.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I was also wondering about HBO or some such taking over this series. It's a worthy candidate, as good as their best, and rare in the sci-fi tv genre.


----------



## Dmtalon (Dec 28, 2003)

<sigh> Now I'm gonna be day dreaming about Firefly the rest of the day... Watched it when it first aired, cried when they canceled it, bought the box set, saw the movie opening weekend...

We have been robbed...


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

The comics have been pretty good and are written by Joss Whedon and Brett Matthews, a series writer.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Which comics? Is there more than just the one that spans between the series and the movie?


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Bai Shen said:


> Which comics? Is there more than just the one that spans between the series and the movie?


There were two separate miniseries: The first one that came out about the time of the movie that detailed two crewmembers leaving. The second took place after the series, but before the first miniseries.

There was also a Wash one-shot written by Patton Oswalt that I haven't read (but own) and a Sheppard Book hardcover coming out this November.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

lambertman said:


> Dayum but Jewel Staite is adorable.


Agreed. And Summer Glau is cute as a button.

But Morena Baccarin is a Goddess. Like, drop-dead gorgeous. I want to marry her and have her children.


----------



## SteveInNC (Jun 23, 2005)

Hcour said:


> Agreed. And Summer Glau is cute as a button.


Uh, wait until you watch the Serenity movie. The burner goes up quite a bit.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

SteveInNC said:


> Uh, wait until you watch the Serenity movie. The burner goes up quite a bit.


Well, as I stated earlier, I watched the movie before I knew it was part of a series, so...

And yeah, she's a babe.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Hcour said:


> Agreed. And Summer Glau is cute as a button.
> 
> But Morena Baccarin is a Goddess. Like, drop-dead gorgeous. I want to marry her and have her children.


Morena is the reason I watch V.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

netringer said:


> ARGGGHHHH! Can we STOP the torture in this thread?
> 
> Let's hope a day comes when a SyFy, USA, TNT or AMC (HBO?) network can't find any decent series scripts to buy so they hand a ton of money to Fox, Joss et. al, to bring back Firefly.


:up::up:

Tears came to my eyes reading this thread, knowing the pain that will come to the people who just discovered Firefly. No one show has caused me as much joy & grief as Firefly.
BIHF


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> If you're just watching the series for the first time, I HIGHLY recommend reading Alan Sepinwall's recaps after each episode. He has such great insight and provides some really good background information. I find reading his recaps help me enjoy shows much more.
> 
> http://www.hitfix.com/tv/firefly/headlines/recaps


Warning: Thread bump!

I just started watching the BD DVDs, courtesy of Anubys. Great series; I just finished #5, Safe. Watching in the DVD order, which I understand from this thread is the proper order. Kinda cool to see actors from series past (Ron Glass) and series future (Morena Baccarin).

As much as I'm enjoying this so far, I'm really pumped when I keep reading how it gets even better from here on.:up:

But this post is to thank DevdogAZ for the link. I had forgotten AS reviewed these last summer. Nothing like a "What's Alan Watching" for a show that's approaching 10 years old. Thanks!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I've recently started watching it with my boys (13&14). Our Mrs. Reynolds last night; Jaynestown tonight. 

I've watched it already 2-3 times with my wife, but one thing I've noticed this much is the DVD quality. I just finished re-watching Lost a few weeks ago, and most everything on TV now is HD, so I really noticed the PQ this time around.

Even though I'm watching it for the 4th time now, I think I'll have to splurge and get the blu rays.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm baffled by the show's huge following on this forum. I rarely see it mentioned elsewhere. Maybe it appeals to a certain group.

Nothing in the marketing or advertising gave mainstream viewers any indication of what it was about or why it should be watched.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Jesda said:


> I'm baffled by the show's huge following on this forum. I rarely see it mentioned elsewhere. Maybe it appeals to a certain group.
> 
> Nothing in the marketing or advertising gave mainstream viewers any indication of what it was about or why it should be watched.


The show is popular elsewhere as well. I don't know why you haven't encountered it, but maybe you are right that whatever interest group you fall into doesn't intersect with this show.

As for the marketing, blame that one on FOX. (burn in hell) They under promoted it, and the few elements they promoted were all from the pilot episode, the one they shelved. Admittedly, it is a tough show to promote, and is almost one of those shows you really have to just watch to get. (I think of "Better Off Ted" as another of those almost un-promotable shows.)


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I bought the DVD set and the movie, we watched two or three episodes and it just didn't take with us.
I keep meaning to try again.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> I bought the DVD set and the movie, we watched two or three episodes and it just didn't take with us.
> I keep meaning to try again.


Things to keep in mind with Firefly:
1. The pilot episode, "Serenity," must be watched first.
2. The second episode, "The Train Job," was a rushed replacement first episode and suffers a bit from having to (re-)introduce the entire universe and the characters while also having to have a semi-regular episode plot in one hour, all without the benefit of some pretty essential back story that was in the pilot episode.

I don't think the series totally hits it's stride until "Our Mrs. Reynolds." It is really good before that, but that episode really shines on every aspect.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah, I was careful to watch in the right order- I remember checking back right here (in another thread, obviously) to make sure.
We'll definitely try again the next famine.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> The show is popular elsewhere as well. I don't know why you haven't encountered it, but maybe you are right that whatever interest group you fall into doesn't intersect with this show.
> 
> As for the marketing, blame that one on FOX. (burn in hell) They under promoted it, and the few elements they promoted were all from the pilot episode, the one they shelved. Admittedly, it is a tough show to promote, and is almost one of those shows you really have to just watch to get. (I think of "Better Off Ted" as another of those almost un-promotable shows.)


What type of scifi show is it? Is it mostly action or is it more character driven? I usually don't watch that genre of TV unless the main focus is on storytelling and characters (like star trek TNG).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Jesda said:


> What type of scifi show is it? Is it mostly action or is it more character driven? I usually don't watch that genre of TV unless the main focus is on storytelling and characters (like star trek TNG).


That's a tough question to answer. Even within the 14 episodes they were able to complete, there was a pretty diverse array of episodes. I would say if you had to pin it down, it would be mostly action, given that it draws a lot of themes from westerns.

However, it's the ensemble nature of the show that really draws a lot of people in. Every character on the show serves a specific purpose, they all play off of every other character in a very creative way.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Really? I would have said character driven, hands down.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Robin said:


> Really? I would have said character driven, hands down.


It's both.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Jesda said:


> What type of scifi show is it? Is it mostly action or is it more character driven? I usually don't watch that genre of TV unless the main focus is on storytelling and characters (like star trek TNG).


It is a typical Joss Whedon work. Very creative writing, good character development that FOX had to mess with.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

It's a floor wax *and* a dessert topping.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Jesda said:


> What type of scifi show is it? Is it mostly action or is it more character driven?





LoadStar said:


> It's both.


Asked and answered.

I'll add that the jibe I got when it aired was "aspects of the American wild west in a space setting".


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I don't think the series totally hits it's stride until "Our Mrs. Reynolds." It is really good before that, but that episode really shines on every aspect.


I've been watching via Netflix streaming, and that was exactly my thought -- when "Our Mrs. Reynolds" came along, I finally "got it."

(Frankly, I'm surprised _anyone_ was still watching the second episode that aired on Fox, after "The Train Job" was their introduction to the series.)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

trainman said:


> (Frankly, I'm surprised _anyone_ was still watching the second episode that aired on Fox, after "The Train Job" was their introduction to the series.)


"The Train Job" wasn't a bad episode. The worst thing about it was your typical first episode stuff, where characters have to awkwardly explain various things about themselves and the universe they exist in for the audience's benefit, while still trying to have a semi-normal plot. It was just that "Serenity" (the episode) did so much better at _showing_ all of that, so that characters didn't have to try and explain it all.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

trainman said:


> I've been watching via Netflix streaming, and that was exactly my thought -- when "Our Mrs. Reynolds" came along, I finally "got it."
> 
> (Frankly, I'm surprised _anyone_ was still watching the second episode that aired on Fox, after "The Train Job" was their introduction to the series.)


Any pilot(ish) episode that ends like that one did


Spoiler



kicking someone through an engine


 gets a second look from me.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

That scene was great, but honestly if it hadn't been Joss I might not have kept with it.

But I'd read Joss's adaptation of the phone book.


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

That scene is what hooked me. I know Serenity was a much better pilot but I liked the Train Job and loved that scene especially the dialog:



Spoiler



Mal: Now, this is all the money Niska gave us in advance. You bring it back to him. Tell him the job didn't work out. We're not thieves. But we are thieves. Point is, we're not takin' what's his. Now we'll stay out of his way as best we can from here on in. You explain that's best for everyone, okay?

Crow: Keep the money. Use it to buy a funeral. It doesn't matter where you go or how far you fly. I will hunt you down, and the last thing you see will be my blade.

Mal: Darn. 
[Kicks Crow through running engines. Next bad guy is brought forward]

Mal: Now, this is all the money Niska gave us in advance... 
One of Niska's Soldiers: Oh, I get it! I'm good. Best thing for everyone. I'm right there with ya.



Even shown out of order and with everything else that was done to disrupt a series debut, in my eyes Firefly overcame all that by leaps and bounds with great dialog, characters and actors.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DavidJL said:


> That scene is what hooked me. I know Serenity was a much better pilot but I liked the Train Job and loved that scene especially the dialog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked


Spoiler



Mal's cringing as he kicks Crow through the engine... you sort of wonder, is he cringing at what he had to do... or cringing because he's worried about his ship getting damaged?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I just finished watching Firefly for the first time.







Wow, what a series.

I can see why it developed such a loyal following. Great characters, great stories, one of those rare shows where the casting & writing come together to create something above the ordinary.

How sad that Fox didn't give it a fair chance. Had this show caught on, it would have had a multi-year run. Just so much material to work with, to create, to develop.

I can see the challenge that Fox faced, although they made it worse by changing the episode order. The first episode, "Serenity", was good, but not A+ stuff. And "The Train" was no better. Not hard to see viewers on the bubble jumping ship. Had they stuck around, by the time we got a few eps in, it just gelled and became something... special. It took time for the actors to learn their characters, and the writers to put the right stuff in front of them. But once they did, wow! From "Our Mrs. Reynolds" on, this show never missed a beat. It was a bittersweet moment cuing up the final episode, knowing I would never see another. Even sadder when the credits rolled...

I've set a WL for the movie. I actually watched it a few years ago, knowing nothing about the series (never even heard about it at the time, actually). Remember it being a good movie. Have to watch it again, this time thru the eyes of a committed Firefly fan.

And finally, thanks to Anubys for loaning me the BD.:up:


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Blu-ray version is the deal of the day at Amazon


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

just finished watching all the episodes again. Man, that Saffron girl is a lot hotter than I remember. I think she cracked my top 5 all time hottest women.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Know, what, I'm gonna watch the series right now, and in the correct order too.


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

Anubys said:


> just finished watching all the episodes again. Man, that Saffron girl is a lot hotter than I remember. I think she cracked my top 5 all time hottest women.





Spoiler



Saffron: I do know my Bible sir. "On the night of their betrothal, the wife shall open to the man as the furrow to the plow and he shall work in her, in and again, 'til she bring him to his fall and rest him then upon the sweat of her breast." 
Mal: Whoa, good Bible.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Anubys said:


> just finished watching all the episodes again. Man, that Saffron girl is a lot hotter than I remember. I think she cracked my top 5 all time hottest women.


You mean YoSaf Bridge?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Anubys said:


> just finished watching all the episodes again. Man, that Saffron girl is a lot hotter than I remember. I think she cracked my top 5 all time hottest women.


Agree


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Anubys said:


> just finished watching all the episodes again. Man, that Saffron girl is a lot hotter than I remember. I think she cracked my top 5 all time hottest women.


You know that's Joan from _Mad Men_, right?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> You know that's Joan from _Mad Men_, right?


Someone did mention that she was on Mad Men, but I've never watched the show.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

zordude said:


> Agree


IBIMB


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> You know that's Joan from _Mad Men_, right?


Also Olivia on _Life_.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Ms. Hendricks was also on Taye Diggs' one-season lawyer show, _Kevin Hill,_ which aired in 2004-05 on UPN. That's where I first remember seeing her. I didn't see her in _Firefly_ until after the DVD set came out.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

The first show I ever saw Christina Hendricks in was an old cable series (mid-80s) called Beggers and Choosers (or Beggars and Choosers?). She made enough of an impression that I remembered her name.

As far as I can tell, that series has never been rebroadcast or released on DVD.


----------



## frankmint (Feb 1, 2004)

I only just watched the series because of this forum and finished the movie last night. Thanks, all. Keep thread bumping.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

frankmint said:


> I only just watched the series because of this forum and finished the movie last night. Thanks, all. Keep thread bumping.


Glad we could help. The next round of drinks is on you!


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

rozermac said:


> I never watched it, because am watch my favorite show.


We am sorry.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

rozermac said:


> I never watched it, because am watch my favorite show.


Masterpiece Theatre?


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

scooterboy said:


> We am sorry.


Bravo! :up:


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)




----------

